# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Hitachi 32HB6T61A για ανταλλακτικά

## alexgr1

Προς πώληση για ανταλλακτικά Hitachi 32HB6T61A που γράφω αναλυτικά τι έχει συμβεί στο θέμα για τις TV.

Νέα τιμή 30 ευρώ για την tv αγρατζουνιστη και θα δωθεί και η δεύτερη mainboard που είχα αγοράσει.

https://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=73498

Επικοινωνία μέσω pm.

----------

